# Organiser ses vidéos dans l'IPad



## Orphanis (27 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis confronté à un problème fort inconvenant: lorsque je convertis mes vidéos et que je les importe dans ITunes, le titre de la vidéo apparaît clairement en bas, mais lorsque je les importe dans l'Ipad, le titre disparaît purement et simplement. A chaque fois que je veux lire une vidéo, je suis obligé de les ouvrir une par une afin de trouver la bonne. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à ce problème ? 

Amicalement


----------

